# Paper Mini Photoshop Template



## mgbeach

Hey all, if anyone is interested in a Photoshop template to make paper minis just let me know. When folded in half and then out at the bottom you end up with a 1-inch base.  If there's any interest I'd be more than happy to make other sizes as well.





​


----------



## frankthedm

Looks real good. Though the image shows up much bigger on my screen than 1 inch across. While that can be fixed in most word processing and image altering software, some folks might have trouble getting the size right. Putting them in a PDF should fix that issue.

If you make more, I'm confident someone will make use of them.


----------



## mgbeach

I just realized that the board accepts psd attachments, so here's the file.  I've found it helps with stability to cut a 1" square out of heavy cardstock (or a businesscard) to attach this paper mini to after folding.  Place a washer, coin, etc between the cardstock and the tabs of the mini to give it some heft. 

Would really love to hear any other ideas people have for this and to see if they enjoy using them at all.

I've also found it can be useful to use the space on the base area to number specific monsters if there are a bunch of similar ones, making it easier to keep track of hit points, conditions, etc.


----------



## mgbeach

frankthedm said:


> Looks real good. Though the image shows up much bigger on my screen than 1 inch across. While that can be fixed in most word processing and image altering software, some folks might have trouble getting the size right. Putting them in a PDF should fix that issue.
> 
> If you make more, I'm confident someone will make use of them.




Thanks Frank.. when printed at 300dpi it is the proper size.  I attached the photoshop file above.  For people without access to Photoshop, I'd be more than happy to send anyone a pdf of their character as a paper mini if they want to email me an image to use.

I would love to make a range of standard creatures to make available to everyone (free of charge), but I don't want to get into any sticky copyright situations


----------



## mgbeach

What about making a range of them with just the names of different types of monsters on them, with no copyrighted imagery? Maybe color coded by type of creature or something


----------



## mgbeach

Here's a PDF with a dozen blank paper minis I just made up.  Might be useful to have on hand to quickly write monsters names on if you find yourself lacking.  

Cut on the dotted lines and fold on the solid. Tape together at the bottom. Should be pretty self-explanatory  

If people find them at all useful I'll make some of other sizes as well.  

Also, would there be any interest in PDFs of, say, cone attack templates and whatnot?

Here's how the PDF looks...


----------



## almeidafreak

These look grat, congrats. I've been looking for something like this for a while, and though I found some great stuff, i had no luck finding a template!

I'd really appreciate if you could make other sizes of it, so that I can make large, huge and gargantuan monsters!

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## mgbeach

almeidafreak said:


> These look grat, congrats. I've been looking for something like this for a while, and though I found some great stuff, i had no luck finding a template!
> 
> I'd really appreciate if you could make other sizes of it, so that I can make large, huge and gargantuan monsters!
> 
> Thanks a bunch!




Sure thing, and glad it's helpful! I'll get that done tonight.

Here's another thread where I made some spell area templates if those are of any use:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-legacy-discussion/276089-area-effect-templates.html


----------



## mgbeach

Here is a Large (2x2 base) photoshop template. Made it 2.5 inches tall when assembled, which might be a little taller than the average but it made for easy math and this way leaves a little room for text if you want to add it.


----------



## LaferriereJC

thanks, i expanded on this and made a sheet of 10x3 (30)!
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## jaerdaph

Excellent! I made something similar for Serif PagePlus desktop publishing software based on the paper minis that come with Adamant Entertainment's ICONS Superpowered Roleplaying game supplements as well as from third party ICONS publishers. I talk about it more here on my blog for those interested.  You should be able to use this Serif PagePlus template with the free/trial version of the product.


----------

